# Easter Egg Hunt Repair



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Well was out looking for Easter eggs over the weekend and dug up this collapsed sewer. Some genius of a landscaper decided it was okay to plant this tree on top of the sewer line. Lucky me.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> Well was out looking for Easter eggs over the weekend and dug up this collapsed sewer. Some genius of a landscaper decided it was okay to plant this tree on top of the sewer line. Lucky me.



I've seen some pretty screwed up landscaping faux paus over the years, but that one takes the cake.

We're doing a landscaping intensive job up in Mt. Vernon next month -- They intend to plant fast growing Empress Trees all over the place.

The 4" sewer will be ten feet below finished grade and we're going to sleeve the 2" PEX water service inside of 4" schedule 80 ductile PVC at the same depth.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Will said:


> Well was out looking for Easter eggs over the weekend and dug up this collapsed sewer. Some genius of a landscaper decided it was okay to plant this tree on top of the sewer line. Lucky me.


 
That is where trenchless replacement is an easy sell.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Is that a santee on it back for a cleanout? I also put in a pair of combos pointing at each other to let you clean both ways.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Is that a santee on it back for a cleanout? I also put in a pair of combos pointing at each other to let you clean both ways.


Two way cleanout will save one of those combos.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Is that a santee on it back for a cleanout? I also put in a pair of combos pointing at each other to let you clean both ways.


I like those combo's pointing at each other... :thumbup:

Much easier to find direction when cabling a line that is holding water...
Them 2 way cleanouts can be tough when they are deep!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I like those combo's pointing at each other... :thumbup:
> 
> Much easier to find direction when cabling a line that is holding water...
> Them 2 way cleanouts can be tough when they are deep!


Touché.... Down here we run pretty shallow, but I do see what you mean.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That is about 35 foot up from the hole we dug. I didn't put a 2 way clean out in cause I didn't need one. I put that clean out in for my benefit just in case.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

A guy at my work said he uses a piece of 2 inch with a 45 on the end to get him going in the direction he needs on the deep 2 ways where he cant see. 



Redwood said:


> I like those combo's pointing at each other... :thumbup:
> 
> Much easier to find direction when cabling a line that is holding water...
> Them 2 way cleanouts can be tough when they are deep!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> That is about 35 foot up from the hole we dug. I didn't put a 2 way clean out in cause I didn't need one. I put that clean out in for my benefit just in case.


 Sounds like a lost opportunity for billable line items.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice work.

I've noticed a lot of ferncos on a lot of sewer line repairs, got no problem with them, just curious why no one uses sheer bands... with the weight of the ground on that flexible connection or the ground settling, I would think that not using one would be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> A guy at my work said he uses a piece of 2 inch with a 45 on the end to get him going in the direction he needs on the deep 2 ways where he cant see.


That can work and I've got a few other tricks up my sleeve as well...

I've made the turn into an outlet of a housetrap with a 3-5 offset blade, that was 6' deep and holding water... Git R Done!










Since you Florida guys haven't ever seen a housetrap look at the picture below then envision a 6' piece of pipe on top of where the cleanout is...










There is a degree of difficulty there and the outlet of the house trap is shaped somewhat like a sani-tee with you running the snake into it in the wrong direction... 

But I just figure it sure is nice when you use a few extra bux worth of fittings and make it easy on the guy behind you...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of ferncos on a lot of sewer line repairs, got no problem with them, just curious why no one uses sheer bands... with the weight of the ground on that flexible connection or the ground settling, I would think that not using one would be a recipe for disaster.


 That's a good point.

I buried 2 clay to PVC connections on Friday with loose fill and never gave it a second thought.

Now I'm worried.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I guess some things us Florida guys take for granted with a sewer 12 inches deep. Sometimes.



Redwood said:


> That can work and I've got a few other tricks up my sleeve as well...
> 
> I've made the turn into an outlet of a housetrap with a 3-5 offset blade, that was 6' deep and holding water... Git R Done!
> 
> ...


----------



## msheldonmaster (Nov 3, 2010)

Is that a Fernco??? I would of used a W/B N/H...But it'll work...


----------



## msheldonmaster (Nov 3, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of ferncos on a lot of sewer line repairs, got no problem with them, just curious why no one uses sheer bands... with the weight of the ground on that flexible connection or the ground settling, I would think that not using one would be a recipe for disaster.


I agree


----------

